# a király elsőszámú építészévé, mérnökévé és festőjévé



## Chimenseena

Hello,
I would just like to check the translation of this sentence: "The king named him King's prime* painter, engineer* and architect."

Here is the translation: "Franciaország királya kinevezte "a király elsőszámú *építészévé, mérnökévé* és festőjévé".

Can you tell me if the two selected words are correct?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Olivier0

It seems to be correct (except that the first two words in English in  bold are the last two words in Hungarian)
-- Olivier


----------



## Zsanna

I suspect that your comment in brackets are probably more important than that, Olivier.

painter = festő
engineer = mérnök
architect = építész

(The suffixes added in the sentence are correct.)


----------



## Chimenseena

Thank you very much! I am learning every day!


----------



## ausermilar

Hello!

I'm re-reading this thread and now I've a question: "kineveztek fönök" (according to the explanation of this thread) and "kineveztek fönöknek" have the same meaning? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## AndrasBP

ausermilar said:


> I've a question: "kineveztek fönök" (according to the explanation of this thread) and "kineveztek fönöknek" have the same meaning?


Hello,
"Kineveztek főnök" is incorrect.

The two possible options are:
1) "kineveztek főnök*nek*" - more colloquial, more common in everyday language
2) "kineveztek főnök*ké*" - more literary (in my opinion)


----------



## ausermilar

Köszönöm, nem láttam ez a "-vé" a peldákban! 
Akkar, "fönöknek" meg "fönöké". 
Szuper!


----------



## AndrasBP

ausermilar said:


> Akkar,


akk*o*r



ausermilar said:


> "fönöké"


főnö*kk*é (főnök + vé)


----------

